# Welcome to the BBW General Weight Fiction Archive!



## agouderia

This is the main Archive for all fictional stories – from short vignettes to lengthy novels - focusing on Big Beautiful Women (BBW) in realistic settings. All of them have weight and fat as their central themes – and plots from all walks of life. The stories showcase that fat women are interesting and credible fictional heroines, and as such try to promote size acceptance.

This is an Archive thread – so please do not post new stories in this Forum.

New story contributions are first posted in the Recent Additions Forum (https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/recent-additions.32/ ) 
at top of the Library for better exposure. Comments on specific stories in this forum are encouraged and appreciated – where as multiple thread bumping is outlawed.


For stories with more specific – or extreme – themes, look into the Erotica Archive, Special Interests Archive (extreme weight, feederism, etc.) or Fantasy/Science Fiction Archive. Most storylines are about straight women: those featuring gay protagonists are marked as such.


----------

